# 215\35\19 on 9"



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone have pics of a 215/35/19 on a 9" wide wheel? I ran an 8.5 on that width but haven't really seen it on a 9" before


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 215\35\19 on 9" (Neb)*

ive seen 225/35, atleast something close... ill see what else is out there.
http://www.tyrestretch.com/9_225_35_R19/


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 215\35\19 on 9" (Neb)*

215/35 on a 9.5..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: 215\35\19 on 9" (audi666)*

thanks, I was able to find a few pics, but they're not that good. It's just the front wheel in the following pics:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

check out tyrestretch.com, you might be able to find what you're looking for in there!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VMRWheels)*

negative. that's where I looked first.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

got one.


----------

